
One Top Taxpayer Moved, and New Jersey Shuddered - ZeljkoS
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/01/business/one-top-taxpayer-moved-and-new-jersey-shuddered.html
======
tomohawk
Prior to WW II, income tax was only paid by about 15% of people. It was
initially sold as a tax on the wealthy. In WW II, it was expanded to include
everyone, even though it really only makes sense to tax about 15% of the
people.

